# تعلم كيف تصنع الكروشيه روعة وبلصور  متجدد



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اليوم بفتح الباب التسجيل لدورة تعليم اساسيات الكروشيه ​ 
طبعا التسجيل مفتوح للجنسين >>> صف مختلط 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 

واللي حاب يتعلم يجهز الادوات وهي بسيطة جدا .. كل المطلوب ابرة كروشيه (سنارة) من حجم متوسط اللي تجي بلاستيك او المنيوم وخيوط صوف عادية ... ​ 
هذا شكل ابرة الكروشيه او سنارة الكروشيه ​ 




​ 
وطبعا فيه منها احجام متعددة و تصنع من مواد مختلفة مثل المعدن الستيل او البلاستيك او الالمنيوم.....​ 




​ 




​ 



وهذه هي خيوط الصوف اللي راح نستعملها .....​ 





​ 





​ 


ونشوف طريقة مسك ابرة الكروشيه ​ 

اما ان نمسكها مثل القلم او بكامل الاصابع يعني الطريقة اللي تعجبكم وتريحكم استعملوها...​ 





​ 
نبدأ العقدة الاساسية للكروشيه يعني اذا ماعرفتوها ماراح تعرفون بقية الغرز ....​ 

انتبهوا عدل اووووكي.......​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 




بعد عمل العقدة يكون الخيط على السنارة ونقوم بسحب طرف الخيط اللي على الاصبع وندخله الى داخل القعدة الاساسية....




​ 







​ 

وهكذا نعمل اول سلسلة .....​ 






​ 


ثم نكرر العملية الى ان نصل الى الطول اللي بدنا اياه من السلسلة ​ 


يتبع في ما بعد​ 
اذا لقيت تشجيع طبعا للفكرة​ 
*الدرس الثاني *
*أدخل هنا*​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بدايه راااااااائعه يا موره ومشجعه 

فى انتظار المزيد 

ربنا يوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل الشرح جدا ومبسط ياريت تكملى وانا متابعه معاكى الشرح هينفع كتير الموضوع فى اوقات الفراغ للتسليه بحاجه مفيده​


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل الشرح ها الى بعدوا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شرح حلووووووووووووو​


----------



## porio (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمييل جدا بس عاوزين اللى بعده بسرعة *
*عاوزة اعمل كوفية للعيد *
*ميرسى لتعبك ونرجو المزيييييييييييد*
:286:​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااا ليكم لتشجيع الفكرة بجد*​ 
*ودلوقتي بعد ما تعلمنا السنسال حنبتدي نكمل كمال الغرز الي هي بداية للكوفية (الشال الطويل ) ذي ما طلبتوا*​ 
*وتوجد طريقتين *​ 
*اما الصف الواحد وراء الثاني من دون فراغات*​ 
*او النوع الثاني مع الفراغات*​ 
*ممكن تغيروا الالوان داخل القطعة الاولة *
*طبعا بادخال خيط مع ااخر لون ثاني*
*حيطلع روعة*​ 


 

*يتبع طبعا كمان لو في تشجيع ومتابعة *
*عشان نتعلم اشكال كتير *
*منتظرة ردودكم*​ 
*الدرس الثاني*
*جونتي من الكروشيه*​


----------



## فاطيمة الزهراء (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مررررررررسي علي موضوع
 بجد جميل طريقة الشرح 
 هحوال اجرب ممكن   اعمل حاجة علاشان ولي مري جربت الكروشيه


----------



## مورا مارون (5 يناير 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

مورا مارون

شكراااااااا يا استاذة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مورا مارون
> 
> شكراااااااا يا استاذة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

*جميل يا مورا ويا ريت تكملى لانى من عشاق الكروشيه ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (5 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *جميل يا مورا ويا ريت تكملى لانى من عشاق الكروشيه ​*


 

من عيوني يا دوناااا
ابقي طلي ع الموضوع كل فترة بنزل شي​


----------



## goreg (12 فبراير 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااا ياريت المزيد بسرعة


----------



## مورا مارون (5 مارس 2009)

قريبا​


----------

